# Recommendation for a fast flatbed scanner



## silicium (Aug 20, 2013)

I found my current scanner, a HP ScanJet3300C, painfully slow for anything beyond black and white low resolution jobs. I will be looking for an used mid-range scanner. It should have USB 2.0 and SCSI interfaces and be able to scan around 10 ppm in its native resolution. It will be used with XSane mostly on FreeBSD/PC-BSD, or Debian Linux. The SCSI interface requirement is for collectible IRIX systems. A duplex ADF would be nice features but are not required for daily use, as it will scan more single page documents, magazines, old books than lots of sheets. A3 format is not needed for these jobs, and I already have a low-end Mustek A3SP scanner.

What brand/model should I look for? Thanks for recommendations.


----------

